# smtp server



## Nanaki (25. April 2003)

Hallo alle,

ich weis das passt nicht ganz hier herein. Aber hier bekomm ich am ehesten hilfe. ALSO: Ich brauch unbedingt einen SMTP-server. Ich habe einen router und DSL. 

Ich habe begonnen eine clanpage zu programmieren mit php. Nun hab ich endlich das join formular fertigun stell fest: ich hab ja gar kein mailserver. Jetzt frag ich euch wo ich sowas UMSONST herbekomm. könnt ihr mir da helfen?

Es sollte nach möglichkeit deutsch sein und einfach zu konfiguieren.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (25. April 2003)

http://www.argosoft.com


----------



## Arne Buchwald (25. April 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lord_of_Vampire _
> *ich weis das passt nicht ganz hier herein. Aber hier bekomm ich am ehesten hilfe. *


Hm, was soll ich dazu sagen ?  Du weißt eigentlich selbst, dass das hier nich rein passt und postet es trotzdem aufgrund eines höheren User-Aufkommens ?? :nono:

-> moved to Webserver-Forum


----------



## Nanaki (25. April 2003)

ALSO: ich habe jetzt den einfachen herunter geladen. Nun frage ich, ob mir irgend jemand erklären kann wie ich den einrichten muss. Ich hab bis jetzt mal einen user hinzugefügt aber was ist da forward adress und was return adress. und welche ip muss bei dns rein? Bei local host muss meine ip rein aber muss ich da die interne oder externe nehmen?

bitte bitte helft mir


----------

